# Need Roland CJ-500 drivers or help getting PC to recognize printer



## jmueller7 (Nov 16, 2011)

I just acquired a CJ-500 that has been converted to a SC-500. Connecting the printer to my computer with a parallel cable to printer and USB to computer. Computer auto finds new hardware but I can't install because there are no drivers to download from Roland.
Does anyone have the drivers or know what I can do? I'd really like to get this machine working sooner than later. About to pull my hair out. Someone? Anyone?


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Call these guys, they will help you Wide Format Solvent Printer Conversion


----------

